# RAW Plug-in update for Lightroom 4?



## R.LeB

I have Lightroom 5, which supports the Panasonic RW2 raw format. My son has Lightroom 4, and currently doesn't recognize the RW2 format. Is there a plug-in he can download to upgrade his Lightroom 4 to recognize the RW2 files?


----------



## Denis de Gannes

The link below provides the list of supported cameras and the version of ACR or LR required. Support for each and every camera model introduced by a manufacturer has to have a profile created by Adobe. Once a new version of Lightroom is introduced no further updates are available the latest version of LR 4 is 4.4.1. Lightroom has its RAW prosessing engine built in so there is no plug-in necessary.

http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html


----------



## R.LeB

Denis de Gannes said:


> The link below provides the list of supported cameras and the version of ACR or LR required. Support for each and every camera model introduced by a manufacturer has to have a profile created by Adobe. Once a new version of Lightroom is introduced no further updates are available the latest version of LR 4 is 4.4.1.
> 
> http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suite/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html



I thought there might be a separate plug-in file that could be imported to my Son's LR 4. I don't know which version of 4 he has.  Does he have to upgrade his Lightroom 4 to 4.4.1 from whatever it is, to get the latest RAW file support? I do see the RW2 in the list above.


----------



## Hal P Anderson

You need to find your _exact camera model_ in the list. Then you'll know if some version of LR 4 will be able to import those raw files. There aren't any plugins that will help you.

Even if LR 4 won't work with raw files from that camera, your son can download the Adobe DNG Converter and convert his raw files to DNG and then import the DNGs into LR 4. DNG files are also raw files, so he won't lose any image quality.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

What Panasonic Camera model is he using?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

R.LeB said:


> I thought there might be a separate plug-in file that could be imported to my Son's LR 4.



It was stated above but maybe not clearly -- Lightroom's converter is built in.  Installing the ACR module from Adobe does nothing to Lightroom, it only affects how it transfers data to Photoshop should you have Photoshop and do "Edit In Photoshop".

You can't make Lightroom  support new cameras OTHER than by upgrading it to a new Lightroom version (yes, as mentioned, one can work around it by doing the conversion outside, e.g. in the DNG converter, and loading a DNG into lightroom, but that's different).


----------



## clee01l

R.LeB said:


> Does he have to upgrade his Lightroom 4 to 4.4.1 from whatever it is, to get the latest RAW file support? I do see the RW2 in the list above.


He should in any case upgrade to LR4.41 It is the last update to LR4.x and is a free upgrade to licensed LR4 users.


----------



## R.LeB

Denis de Gannes said:


> What Panasonic Camera model is he using?


My son, who lives in PA, was visiting us (with his wife and our grand kids) in AZ. He used my Panasonic DMC FZ200 camera to take pictures at the Phoenix Children's Museum. He uses a Canon, but was using my FZ200 to try it out. I have the camera set to always shoot RAW. The RW2 files work fine in LR-5, but apparently not in his LR-4, but I don't know if he has the latest update to LR-4. I uploaded the RW2 files to MediaFire where he can download them. Since I realized the problem with LR-4, I exported those photos to high quality JPEG and then uploaded those; so the basic problem has been solved. 

Since I saw references to a RAW "Plug-in", I thought perhaps he could just download the latest RAW Plug-in and use it with his LR-4, but I guess it isn't really a "Plug-in". When I looked at the link for supported RAW formats in http://helpx.adobe.com/creative-suit...d-cameras.html, for LR-4.4.1  I saw RW2 files for the DMC-GF6 listed for LR-4.4. I thought perhaps that would be the same as the RW2 files from my FZ200. Curiously, I see the FZ200 camera listed with "RAW" format as compatible with LR-4.2; but my FZ200 doesn't produce "RAW" files; it produces "RW2" files.

There certainly is always something more to learn about this stuff!

Thanks to all of you for your helpful comments.


----------



## Denis de Gannes

RW2 are raw files. If his camera is the FZ200 then it is supported by LR 4.2 or later so if he updates his LR 4 to 4.4.1 he should be good to go. He should be able to locate the update from the link below.
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/updates.html


----------



## R.LeB

Denis de Gannes said:


> RW2 are raw files. If his camera is the FZ200 then it is supported by LR 4.2 or later so if he updates his LR 4 to 4.4.1 he should be good to go. He should be able to locate the update from the link below.
> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/updates.html



Actually, it is MY camera, but occasionally I send him some of my photos. I almost always shoot RAW and then export as high quality JPEG after developing with improvements. Since he is a photographer, I thought he would be able to to more with the RAW files than with the JPEGs. I'll forward your comment to him and perhaps stimulate him to update his LR


----------

